# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Vì sao bạn nên lựa ép, thay mặt kính iphone 6 tại Maxmobile?

## minhtuantmdt

Nhiều khách hàng cho rằng, thay, ép kính iphone 6 chỉ là biện pháp nhất thời khi cơ hư hỏng xảy ra. Với công nghệ ép kính mới của Maxmobile thì bạn không còn lo lắng về chất lượng cũng như gia cả hãy cùng tìm hiểu quy trình ép kính iphone 6 tại Maxmobile để yên tâm hơn về dịch vụ của chúng tôi.

Thay mặt kính-ép kính iphone 6 là gì

Thay mặt kính, ép kính iphone 6 khi lớp kính bảo vệ bên ngoài màn hình, nứt hoặc bể nhưng màn hình và cảm ứng vẫn hoạt đông bình thường..Các kỹ thuật viên sẽ loại bỏ lớp kinh bị hư hỏng bên ngoài, giữ lại màn hình, cảm ứng và ép kính mới bên ngoài bằng các máy móc chuyên dụng. Chất lượng mặt kính sau khi ép phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào công nghệ cũng như trình độ của các kỹ thuật viên.



Mặt kính iphone 6 bị hỏng hóc

Chú ý: trước khi đem điện thoại đến các trung tâm để sữa chữa để ép kính cho iphone 6 mới bạn nên kiểm tra xem điện thoại của bạn chỉ bể mặt kính ban nên kiểm tra xem màn hình, cảm ứng có bị ảnh hưởng gì không như vậy,bạn sẽ biết được mình cần sữa chữa hay thay thế gì tránh trường hợp chỉ hỏng mặt kính mà phải thay full bộ màn hình nhé.

Cách nhận biết dịch vụ sửa chữa điện thoại kém chất lượng

Trong quá trình sữa chữa mà các kỹ thuật viên thao tác không cẩn thận, làm việc không chuyên nghiệp hoặc linh kiện kém chất lượng,sau khi thay mặt kính điện thoại của bạn có thể gặp những vấn đề sau:

– Mặt kính có bụi hoặc bọt khí bên trong

– Nếu lớp kính hoặc keo mới kém là chất lượng, bị ố vàng hoặc bị mờ nếu dùng lâu ngày

– Mặt kính kém chất lượng thường không khít với máy

– Linh kiện bên trong thân máy bị hỏng, có tình trạng tráo đổi linh kiện

Vì sao bạn nên lựa ép, thay mặt kính iphone 6 tại Maxmobile

Maxmobile là trọng điểm sang sửa, thay thế linh kiện điện thoại uy tín chúng tôi nhận thay mặt  kính iphone 6 tại HCM, HN:…. Có đội nhân viên, ngũ kỹ thuật nhiều kinh nghiệm, giỏi chuyên môn, nguồn cung cấp linh kiện chính hãng, nguồn gốc rõ ràng, có chất lượng tốt và giá khôn xiết hợp lý.



Maxmobile sử dụng máy móc chuyên dụng để ép kính iphone 6 mới

Đến với dịch vụ sửa iphone, thay mặt kính iphone 6 chính hãng của chúng tôi quý khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng cũng như không cần quá lo âu về giá cả bỏi giá dịch vụ của trọng tâm luôn luôn rẻ hơn ở các trọng tâm khác, có bảo hành đầy đủ, dài hạn. Không vẽ thêm bệnh, không tráo đổi linh kiện. Nếu có bất kỳ hư nào xảy ra trong quá trình tu chỉnh, chúng tôi hoàn toàn chịu nghĩa vụ và đền bù cho khách hàng

Quá trình ép kính tại Maxmobile được diễn ra như thế nào?

Bước 1: kiểm tra và tiếp thụ máy cần ép kính mời từ phía khách hàng

Bước 2: dùng máy móc chuyên dụng để tách mặt kính vỡ và vệ sinh lớp keo cũ, thay bằng lớp keo chất lượng mới

Bước 3:dùng máy ép kính chân không Ép mặt kính mới, đảm bảo không có bụi bọt

Bước 4: Lắp hoàn thiện và các kỹ thuật viên soát chất lượng máy sau khi ép kinh

Như vậy, trên đây là tất tật những thông báo về công nghệ ép kính cũng như quy trình ép kính iphone 6 tại Maxmobile hy vọng bài viết trên đây giúp khách hàng hiểu hơn về dịch vụ của chúng tôi, và có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi giao máy cho trung tâm. Nếu bạn có nhu cầu thay mặt kính mới đừng ngần ngại, hãy gọi ngay cho Maxmobile chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ bạn mọi lúc, mọi nơi.

----------

